# فلنتعاون في دراسة pmp رقم ( 1 )



## omda4wady (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل 
هذه مساهمة بسيطة مني وهي محاولة للتعليم الذاتي وانتاج محتوى عربي لشرح شهادة
PMP
ارجو من الاخوة الراغبين في التعاون من اجل اخراج عمل جيد ان يبدأ معنا
ونرجو من القراء عدم وضع عبارات الشكر وغيرها حتى تبقى الصفحة متاحة لاضافة مواضيع مهمة

م عماد

نرجو من المشاركين اخفاء توقيعاتهم من الموضوع حتى يكون المحتوي علمي فقط​
================
الجزء الأول

Project

ماهو تعريف المشروع 

تعريف المشروع طبقا ل PMBOK هو :

A temporary endeavor undertaken to create a unique product , service or result

وعندما نقرأ التعريف السابق نجد أن المشروع له شرطين أساسين وهما : 

temporary 
وهذا معناه انه له تاريخ بدء وتاريخ نهو معلومان مسبقا وبذا يختلف المشروع عن الoperration 

unique
وهذا معناه انه سينتج منتج فريد او خدمة فريدة او نتيجة فريدة
وقد يتبادر للذهن اننا عندما نقوم مثلا بانشاء مشروع عمارات سكنية متماثلة ثم نقوم بانشاء نفس العمارات
في مدينة أخرى في مشروع آخر ان هذا الشرط لم يتحقق
ولكن هذا غير صحيح 
فبالرغم من اننا قمنا بانشاء نفس العمارات بنفس الشكل والتفاصيل الا هناك تغير حدث
فالمشروع الاول يقع في مدينة رقم ( 1 ) والمشروع الآخر يقع في مدينة رقم ( 2 ) 
وبالتالي اختلف عنصر في المشروعين وهو عنصر المكان مثلا


ونلاحظ في التعريف السابق ان المشروع قد ينتج واحد من ثلاث خيارات وهي
Product
مثل مشروع تطوير سيارة او طائرة او عصير معلب الخ 
Service
مثل مشروع تطوير خدمة العملاء في شركة اتصالات مثلا او مشروع عمل موقع بريد الكتروني
Result
مثل مشاريع الابحاث العلمية 

بماذا يختلف المشروع Project عن Operation

المشروع له بداية ونهاية ام عمليات التشغيل فلها صفة الاستمرارية والتكرار

Operations are ongoing and repetitive


----------



## omda4wady (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Stakeholders

أصحاب المصلحة في المشروع

عندما تقرأ هذا المصطلح قد يتبادر الى ذهنك اطراف المشروع فقط ولكن هذا غير صحيح لأن المشروع يؤثر على أطراف عدة غير المشاركين فيه فقط

ولذا لابد من قراءة تعريف ال *Stakeholders* من ال PMBOK 

Person or organization that is actively involved in the project , or whose interests may be positively or negatively affected by execution or completion of the project

لا تقلق من هذا التعريف الطويل فكما ترى فهو يخبرك ان اصحاب المصلحة في المشروع رما يكونوا
- افراد 
- هيئات ( شركة - وزارة - مؤسسة الخ )

وقد يكون لهم دور مباشر في المشروع 
أو يؤثر عليهم المشروع بالايجاب او السلب !

وسنعطي مثال للتوضيح
فعند عمل مروع انشاء مدرسة في حي سكني مثلا

من هم اصحاب المصلحة في المشروع :
- وزارة التربية والتعليم
- مقاول المشروع
-استشاري المشروع
- مصمم المشروع
-أولياء الأمور
- المدرسين
-الطلاب
-سائقي السيارات
-
-
وغيرهم

دعنا نحدد من هم الاطراف الذين لهم دور مباشر في المشروع:
- الوزارة ----> المالك والممول للمشروع ( Sponsor )
- المصمم
-الاستشاري
-المقاول

من هم الاطراف الذين يتأثرون بالمشروع ايجابا
- اولياء الامور
- الطلبة
-المدرسين

من هم الاطراف التي تتأثر سلبا بالمشروع
- سائقي السيارات نظرا لوجود مطبات امام بوابات المدرسة


وهكذا ....​ 
وفي الشكل التالي نستعرض ال Stakeholders لمشروع ما


----------



## Jalmood (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي على المبادرة ، واتمنى لك التوفيق .

يمكنك مراجعة دروسي الإلكترونية لمزيد من الفائدة.

http://www.alqasim.biz/?p=256

أطيب التحية

أخوك


----------



## omda4wady (30 ديسمبر 2009)

Project Management

ماهي إدارة المشروعات

طبقا لتعريف ادارة المشروعات في PMBOK 

Project Management : is the application of knowledge , skills , tools and techniques to project activities to meet the project requirements

نجد انه علم تطبيقي يعتمد على تطبيق المعرفة والمهارات والادوات والاساليب على انشطة المشروع لتحقيق متطلبات ذلك المشروع

ودعنا نوضح ماسبق بمثال من الحياة

بفرض اننا بصدد مشروع انشاء مباني سكنية مثلا ، فستجد انك كمدير لهذا المشروع تحتاج الى الاتي 
- توحيد اللغة بين اطراف المشروع وهذا يتم من خلال معايير PMBOK
- احتياجك لمهارات إدارية لإدارة المشروع
- استخدام ادوات لادارة هذا المشروع مثل استخدام تطبيقات كمبيوتر وقواعد البيانات ونظم الارشفة
-استخدام اساليب معينة في مراحل ادارة المشروع مثل اساليب دلفي مثلا والتي سنتطرق اليها لاحقا

وعندما نتحدث عن ال Project ستظهر امامنا مصطلحات اخرى مثل Program و Portfolios

وسنبدأ الآن بتوضيح الفروق بينها 

Program
البرنامج
هو مجموعة من المشاريع المرتبطة ببعضها والتي تدار بنفس الاساليب

Portfolio
الحقيبة الاستثمارية
هي مجموعة من البرامج والمشاريع والتي تحقق اهداف المؤسسة

وسنعطي مثال على ماسبق

المشروع --> انشاء مباني سكنية

البرنامج : انشاء مدينة سكنية --> بها مشروع مباني سكنية ومشروع مدارس ومشروع مرافق وصرف 

الحقيبة : انشاء مجتمعات عمرانية جديدة --> بها برنامج انشاء مدن سكنية وبرنامج انشاء مدن صناعية ومشروع نقل داخلي داخل هذا المجتمع العمراني

ومما سبق سنعرف ان المشاريع هي مكونات اي برنامج
والبرامج والمشاريع هي مكونات اي حقيبة استثمارية


----------



## omda4wady (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الجزء الثاني
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172179.html


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 يناير 2010)

تحية اليك اخي الفاضل omda4wady 


فمثل تلك الاطروحات المترجمة 
تفيد قطاعا عريضا من الزملاء الذين قد لا يكونوا 
على درجة كبيرة بالالمام بالاجنبية 

دمت معطاءا للجميع


----------



## ahmedafatah (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## الأميرة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً كتير كتير كتير
جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_d (13 سبتمبر 2010)

للامام
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ali M. soliman (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

فى الحقيقة ان هذه مبادرة طيبة من الاخ omda4wady 
ونامل منه ان يستمر فى الموضوع ونسال الله ان يجعل ذلك
فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## sayed anwar (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شرح ممتاز ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خميس (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك ويا ريت تكمل بقيه موضوعك


----------



## دعيج (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## حمدي عبدالعال (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك ويعطيك العافيه


----------

